# The Vape Guy - Streaky Cotton Wick - Wow!



## BumbleBee (21/7/17)

Hey guys, you gotta try this stuff! 

I've been a big fan of Cotton Bacon v2 for ages, it's been great but I have on occasion missed the vape I used to get off Rayon, I missed the crisp flavour and zero run in time. Rayon was unfortunately a bit sucky when it came to juice retention. This new wick by Prime-Wick combines the best attributes from both in this new 100% Organic Cotton Wick.




I've been using this in my RDAs and Tanks and would definitely recommend that everyone give this a go, it really is that good!

Look for it here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/Streaky-Cotton-Wick

If you're still keen on some Cotton Bacon v2, we have some on sale for R80 here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/cotton-bacon-v2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (4/1/18)

I can highly recommend it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

